# Ground Control Liverpool



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

*GROUND CONTROL SUBMISSION GRAPPLING*

*
*

*
Ground Control 1.0* will take place in Liverpool on July and will be the very first competition for the organisation. The first event will be held at the Next Generation Gym in the city centre.

We hope to attract competitors from all over the country and a complete listing of all of the clubs involved can be found on the right hand side of each page.

The rules for the competition can be downloaded in .pdf format here but if there are any grey areas or questions, please do not hesitate to contact us.

Registration for this event is Â£15.00 on the day or Â£10.00 when done online through PayPal. Please click the Register link on the website to fill out your form and complete payment online.

*Email: *[email protected]

*Phone: *07921 645 835 - 07725 673 827


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I'll be fighting in the <73kg category


----------



## Skygge (Apr 4, 2008)

I like the look of this, I might enter it. Im in Elite Martial Arts in Birkenhead and Paul comes over to teach us BJJ and MMA, should I ask him for further details about this?

Oh and do you need to have experience in these type of competitions?


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah he's one of the guys running it, he'll probably come over to you to be honest and tell everyone there about it. How long have you been doing it?


----------



## Skygge (Apr 4, 2008)

Ive been doing MMA since September then Paul and Jason became the new instructors and included BJJ as a separate session. So I took that up aswell a couple of months ago.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Ah right, cause I think they're basing it on time rather than belt rank, so you'll be in the 0-6 months with me then


----------



## Skygge (Apr 4, 2008)

Thats great then, so Ill be able to enter it? I thought I may have been held back because of belt ranks.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

No mate it should be at time. If not, you can just enter the white belt rankings (if they go by belt)


----------



## Skygge (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok that sounds good. Cheers for the info mate, might see you there then  .


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Any idea what date in July? Is this open to spectators?


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

July 20th. Not sure about spectators


----------

